# Best Ablums... Yes, Ablums...



## mal (Jun 27, 2009)

For me, it would be Dark Side of the Moon, if not for Money...

Doesn't fit on that Ablum... Yes, Ablum.

Rap?... Pauls Boutique.

Heavy Metal?... Pantera Vulgar Display... Fuck Metallica. 

That's where I will start...



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 27, 2009)

John Denver, Live at the Sydney Opera House.

He was in his prime, and had all of Elvis' old RCA musicians, backup singers, orchestra, the whole schemer. It was right after Elvis died, and RCA threw all their resources to Denver, trying to give him a big push.

One really great album, easily the best Denver one.


----------



## mal (Jun 27, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> John Denver, Live at the Sydney Opera House.
> 
> He was in his prime, and had all of Elvis' old RCA musicians, backup singers, orchestra, the whole schemer. It was right after Elvis died, and RCA threw all their resources to Denver, trying to give him a big push.
> 
> One really great album, easily the best Denver one.



Just Watched a Special on him the other night with my Wife...

The same one I Watched while sitting with my Momma in Rehab last Fall before she Passed...

Reminds me of Childhood.



peace...


----------



## random3434 (Jun 27, 2009)

Everybody Knows this is Nowhere-Neil Young with Crazy Horse


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 27, 2009)

In no particular order:

Jeff Buckley - Grace






Dr. Dre - 2001






Metallica - Master of Puppets






Sinatra - Nothing But The Best






Kingston Trio - Greatest Hits






Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime







GnR - Appetite for Destruction






Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory






I'm sure I'm missing some, but those stand out the most in my mind.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 27, 2009)

Live recordings...

Frapton Comes Alive _(The original, not II)_

Johnny Cash at Folsom Prison

Neil Diamond Hot August Night


----------



## mal (Jun 28, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Jeff Buckley - Grace
> 
> ...



I Adore EVERYTHING you Linked but that Punk as Dr. Pepper Dre...

Suburbia Nigga to the Core...

He don't Smoke Weed or Cess... BITCH!...






Ready to Die is 100X Better than ANYTHING Dre ever did or Produced... Or Stole, for the Truth to be Told.

Anyway, the rest of your List is just Fine.

Master or Ride the Lighting are my (2) Metallica Ablums... Yes Ablums.



peace...


----------



## elvis (Jun 28, 2009)

Led Zeppelin II, the white album, Thriller


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Gunny (Jun 28, 2009)

Pink FLoyd - Animals

Jackson Browne - Running on Empty

The Eagles - Desperado


----------



## Gunny (Jun 28, 2009)

Steve Miller Band - Greatest Hits: 1974-1978 Album - Yahoo! Music


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 28, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Steve Miller Band - Greatest Hits: 1974-1978 Album - Yahoo! Music


Haha!

You'll appreciate this then:

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=KipXv7Nrt1o&feature=player_profilepage]YouTube - big old jet airliner[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Jun 28, 2009)

From my time?  In no particular order:

Metallica - Master of Puppets
Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman
Guns & Roses - Appetite for Destruction
Michael Jackson - Thriller

I was an 80's child through and through...


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 28, 2009)

Best album. Ever:


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 28, 2009)

Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan


----------



## mal (Jun 28, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Steve Miller Band - Greatest Hits: 1974-1978 Album - Yahoo! Music



One of my Favorites...

Along with any given Eagles Greatest...



peace...


----------



## mal (Jun 28, 2009)

Dis said:


> From my time?  In no particular order:
> 
> Metallica - Master of Puppets
> Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman
> ...



Appetite Changed Rock...



peace...


----------



## sitarro (Jun 28, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> For me, it would be Dark Side of the Moon, if not for Money...
> 
> Doesn't fit on that Ablum... Yes, Ablum.
> 
> ...



Did you mean to spell album that way?

Santana ..................................... Lotus
The Allman Brothers ................... Live At Fillmore East
Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young...... 4 Way Street
The Beatles ................................ Abbey Road
Emerson,Lake and Palmer............. Brain Salad Surgery


----------



## mal (Jun 28, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Did you mean to spell album that way?



I Hope so... I Repeated it that way 4 Times...



peace...


----------



## sitarro (Jun 28, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mean to spell album that way?
> ...



Alrighty then.


----------



## Dis (Jun 28, 2009)

sitarro said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Looks like Gunny decorated for Halloween a little early this year...


----------



## mal (Jun 28, 2009)

Dis said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Oh look... Your Douchebaggery Bleeds into Non-Political Threads...

What a Miserable Existence you must Lead.

Go away and let People Talk Ablums... Yes, Ablums.



peace...


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 29, 2009)

For Jazz - Miles Davis rules

Kind of Blue
My Funny Valentine


----------



## mal (Jun 29, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> For Jazz - Miles Davis rules
> 
> Kind of Blue
> My Funny Valentine



Amen...



peace...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> John Denver, Live at the Sydney Opera House.
> 
> He was in his prime, and had all of Elvis' old RCA musicians, backup singers, orchestra, the whole schemer. It was right after Elvis died, and RCA threw all their resources to Denver, trying to give him a big push.
> 
> One really great album, easily the best Denver one.




what is with you and the denver thing..mm.....

best album? sgt peppers

best heavy metal?

no clue dont listen to any of that crap...

best modern country:  the traveling wilburys

best remix:  little feats evolution of albums...until the death of lowell george

best traditional country:  pasty cline...any collection


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

john fucking denver??????


----------



## mal (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > John Denver, Live at the Sydney Opera House.
> ...



Step OFF D-Town... 



peace...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

why suddenly do i see mal and mm....sitting on the back porch listening to john fucking denver.....that is so fucking gay ....we already wondered about mm...the pink cape and all


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfvnyNyMFrQ]YouTube - John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads (1983)[/ame]

or is this your fav mm?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zx27dP1mTg&feature=related]YouTube - sunshine on my shoulder[/ame]


i think i  will go puke now


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

*begins to sing loudly* sunshine on my shoulder makes me happy.....sunshine on my shoulder makes me fucking gay


----------



## editec (Jun 29, 2009)

The album which turned my head completely around was 






then this one did it:


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

omg ed you are so old you can remember when dylan could sing?


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> *begins to sing loudly* sunshine on my shoulder makes me happy.....sunshine on my shoulder makes me fucking gay



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-2vUZ0Cdi8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-2vUZ0Cdi8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

del....example of not gay male....


----------



## editec (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> omg ed you are so old you can remember when dylan could sing?


 
I'm so old I know that he could never sing OR play the harmonica, either, Stroll.

But the man could write a tune with lyrics that is still the benchmark that every lyricist since is measured against.

Even today's Dylan doesn't measure up to Dylan the younger.

I haven't been a fan of his music since Nashville Skyline.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> or is this your fav mm?


No, probably "Darcy Farrow" would rank right up there... "Rhymes and Reasons," "Singing Skies and Dancing Waters," "The Foxfire Suite," "Boy from the Country" the list goes on and on, most of his best work no one ever heard because, never released as singles.

Just sos ya know, dogs and most especially cats, love the John Denver music too!





> i think i  will go puke now


When you see me knocking anyone's choice of music, which I never do, I'll give you a little paper cup to spew in!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

i wouldnt be so cruel as to make them listen to that.....mostly we hear silence...except poor tiff...he leaves npr on all day in her room...

i rarely knock anyone's choice in music, dear ...but one must have standards...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

otay....

you wear a pink cape....

you both like john fucking denver....

and the new guy's name has french in it....

need i say more?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> otay....
> 
> you wear a pink cape....
> 
> ...


Huh?

Who's "both?"

What new guy?

Had your coffee yet?


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

malcontent....

i dont drink coffee.....you never pay attention....

mal is french you know


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i wouldnt be so cruel as to make them listen to that.....


You should try it. Cats most especially like music, I think it appeals to them on a mathematical level. I have found over the last 40+ years that cats in particular like classical, and most especially like John Denver.

Case in point: Years ago I took in this one little kitten, he was pretty feral. The mission was to heal his injury, tame him up, get him fixed when he could handle it, then get him a home. A week or two in, there had been zero progress getting him tamed up. However for some reason he took right to the litter box. Anyway....

I cranked up the 800 watt sound system, put on my John Denver compilation. Two minutes into "The Foxfire Suite" this little kitten climbed up on the back of my chair, and deposited himself right on top of my head, sitting like a Sphinx! Little claws gripping my scalp ever so slightly.

I let him stay there through several songs, and we listened to the music. I finally reached up and took him down, and put him in my lap. He was now suddenly tame, motor all running and all. He turned out to be one quite remarkable cat -- grew to 20 pounds, all muscle by the way -- who would come running in from outside if he heard music. I had him for nine years. He was also a football fan, liked to watch the games! "Foxfire Suite" was his favorite song for the rest of his life, especially the "Whisper the Wind" movement.

You should try music. Cats love it, universally.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

so your cat's not gay?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> so your cat's not gay?


I guess one never knows, when they are neutered!

Boy From the Country:

_Because he called
The forest brother
Because he called
The earth his mother
They drove him out
Into the rain
Some people even said
That the Boy from the Country was insane.

Because he spoke
To fish, in the creek
He tried to tell us
That the animals could speak
Who knows, perhaps they do
How do you know they don't
Just because they've never spoken to you?

He tried to tell us
We should love the land
We just turned our heads and laughed
See we did not understand
Sometimes I think the Boy from the Country
Is the only one who sees.
Cuz the Boy from the Country
Doesn't wanna see the forest
For the trees...

Boy from the Country
Left his home, whe he was young.
Boy from the Country
He loves the sun..._


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

just waterboard me....okay


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> just waterboard me....okay


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> just waterboard me....okay


Seriously, have a listen:

Song just for a school project, Bill Danoff wrote:
Click -- Darcy Farrow

Anti-war speech, no music:
Click -- The Box

One of my own tribute compilations:
Click -- Denver Mix

Mighty good stuff.


----------



## mal (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> malcontent....
> 
> i dont drink coffee.....you never pay attention....
> 
> mal is french you know



You can call me a Lot of things, but if you even Kid about me being a Shitty Fucking Frog, well then we are going to the Parking Lot... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Jul 1, 2009)

La Sexorcisto... Also Changed Rock.

Can't believe it's been that long.

One of my Favorite Concerts EVER was Zombie @ the Ogden...

Oh that Whore...

And of course the other Whore...

WHORES!...

Zombie Ruled back in the Day.



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Jul 1, 2009)

There's no real Favorites for me, but a number of ones I think have great re-play value I'd recommend to anyone:

Rock:
First two Breaking Benjamin Albums.
Any Trapt Album
Seether "Disclaimer II"

And I like plenty of other bands, just these few have my highest re-play value is all. 

Rap: 

Lloyd Banks - "The Hunger for More" (awesome replay value). 



And being I'm only 27, my favorite "older" musicians, IN order:

Steve Miller Band
Johnny Cash




I'm drawing a blank now. *runs away*


----------



## mal (Jul 1, 2009)

G.T. said:


> There's no real Favorites for me, but a number of ones I think have great re-play value I'd recommend to anyone:
> 
> Rock:
> First two Breaking Benjamin Albums.
> ...



27... Damn.  10 years had got behind me...



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 1, 2009)

This is one of my favorites from my extensive vinyl collection as well:


----------



## Douger (Jul 1, 2009)

Steppenwolf. The Monster. Very befitting with my attitude then and now
This was written in 1970 when yet another Nazi was loitering in The Oafel Office.

Once the religious, the hunted and weary
Chasing the promise of freedom and hope
Came to this country to build a new vision
Far from the reaches of kingdom and pope
Like good Christians, some would burn the witches
Later some got slaves to gather riches

But still from near and far to seek America
They came by thousands to court the wild
And she just patiently smiled and bore a child
To be their spirit and guiding light

And once the ties with the crown had been broken
Westward in saddle and wagon it went
And 'til the railroad linked ocean to ocean
Many the lives which had come to an end
While we bullied, stole and bought our a homeland
We began the slaughter of the red man

But still from near and far to seek America
They came by thousands to court the wild
And she just patiently smiled and bore a child
To be their spirit and guiding light

The blue and grey they stomped it
They kicked it just like a dog
And when the war over
They stuffed it just like a hog

And though the past has it's share of injustice
Kind was the spirit in many a way
But it's protectors and friends have been sleeping
Now it's a monster and will not obey

(Suicide)
The spirit was freedom and justice
And it's keepers seem generous and kind
It's leaders were supposed to serve the country
But now they won't pay it no mind
'Cause the people grew fat and got lazy
And now their vote is a meaningless joke
They babble about law and order
But it's all just an echo of what they've been told
Yeah, there's a monster on the loose
It's got our heads into a noose
And it just sits there watchin'

Our cities have turned into jungles
And corruption is stranglin' the land
The police force is watching the people
And the people just can't understand
We don't know how to mind our own business
'Cause the whole worlds got to be just like us
Now we are fighting a war over there
No matter who's the winner
We can't pay the cost
'Cause there's a monster on the loose
It's got our heads into a noose
And it just sits there watching

(America)
America where are you now?
Don't you care about your sons and daughters?
Don't you know we need you now
We can't fight alone against the monster

Have a nice 4th. I wonder if native Americans, the only REAL Americans, celebrate "independence day"


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 1, 2009)

DSoTM
Rumours
Blizzard of Oz
Revolver
The Doors
Sgt Peppers
Van Halen I
Moondance
Pet Sounds
Paranoid


----------



## mal (Jul 1, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> DSoTM
> Rumours
> Blizzard of Oz
> Revolver
> ...



Nice List...



peace...


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 1, 2009)

The worst thing about this topic...

When you go away from it for a few minutes... you come back to it because you think of other great albums you left off... and you know that on another given day you could probably take 3 or 4 out of your top 10 and replace it with some of those others

So
Abbey Road
Deja Vu
Songs in the Key of Life
Tapestry
Let It Be
Back in Black
Bridge Over Troubled Water
Number of the Beast



arggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal (Jul 1, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> The worst thing about this topic...
> 
> When you go away from it for a few minutes... you come back to it because you think of other great albums you left off... and you know that on another given day you could probably take 3 or 4 out of your top 10 and replace it with some of those others
> 
> ...



So far, I Believe I have all of what you have Posted, either on Ablum... Yes, Ablum, Tape or CD...

Excellent Picks!



peace...


----------



## mal (Jul 2, 2009)

Music from Clockwork... As Heard from the iPod my Wife Purchased for me...

Gots Lots of Ablums... Yes, Ablums on it.

Only Full Ablums... Yes, Ablums.

Not Singles.



peace...


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

My 13 yo just downloaded the Clockwork album, yes album, on her ipod.


----------



## mal (Jul 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> My 13 yo just downloaded the Clockwork album, yes album, on her ipod.



Damn... That's Old for me... That's like Ancient for a 13 yo...

Eclectic Child?...



peace...


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > My 13 yo just downloaded the Clockwork album, yes album, on her ipod.
> ...



She digs the "old timer" music like the Ramones, Pink Floyd, Zeppelin, Beatles, Metallica, The Smiths, The Replacements, X, The Pixies, etc, along with some newer bands. (She invades my collection which is cool....)



She still hasn't grasped the genius of Neil Young yet.......................


----------



## mal (Jul 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I am a Floydian... Have been since I was Younger than her...

Heard The Wall at a Drug Deal at some Flop House with my Old Brother back in about 82ish...

Blew my Fucking Mind...

Probably had a Contact High.

I was 11.

Dark Side...

Wish you were Here...

Animals...

The Wall...

Meddle...

In no Particular Order... My Favorites.

Love it all though.

Slept out for 3 Days in 1987ish for Tickets.

Greatest Show I have ever Witnessed.

1994 was OK, but the April 1988 Show was... Amazing.



peace...


----------



## kakarothusain (Jul 3, 2009)

The best album for me is Hybrid Theory and Meteora of linkin park...


----------



## Oddball (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## mal (Jul 5, 2009)

Dude said:


>



Big Fan, eh?...

Didn't Know you liked the Red Necks so much, Dude.

Was it Impossible for you to just come on to a Music Thread, and I don't Know, take part in it in a Non-Douche Bag way?...



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Can't be a redneck, his hair is protecting his neck from the sun.

That's just a little dweeb with a mullet!


----------



## mal (Jul 5, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



And I'm a Big Dweeb with a Mullet... 

It's why Bodecea has a DykeBoner for me all over the Internets.



peace...


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> And I'm a Big Dweeb with a Mullet...
> 
> It's why Bodecea has a DykeBoner for me all over the Internets.
> 
> ...


I didn't know you had a mullet. I have been Stone Cold bald for about 10 years now!


----------



## mal (Jul 6, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm a Big Dweeb with a Mullet...
> ...



Was Kickin' with some of my People this Weekend for my Boy's 1st Birthday and Realized that I was the only one with Long Hair these days...

(2) of them have Shaved Heads, and another is about to do the same...

I Considering cutting it off, but it's in a Pony Tail almost 100% of the time, so it doesn't really matter if I have it or not...

Daughter tells me I can't cut it.

Anyway...



peace...


----------



## mal (Jul 10, 2009)

American Prayer...

Want to Know the Doors?... Know that Ablum... Yes, Ablum.



peace...


----------



## elvis (Jul 16, 2009)

white album, Led Zeppelin II, thriller, the Doors (ST)


----------



## Amanda (Jul 16, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> American Prayer...
> 
> Want to Know the Doors?... Know that Ablum... Yes, Ablum.
> 
> ...



I'm curious about a couple things...

First, why do you keep spelling 'album' as 'ablum'?

And second, you seem to be saying that album = vinyl, which of course it doesn't, so why are you putting it that way?


----------



## mal (Jul 16, 2009)

Amanda said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > American Prayer...
> ...



Ablum... Well, I won't tell you yet...

As for Album = Vinyl, you are Correct, it does not Specifically...

A Photo Album isn't Vinyl... 

I do have Plenty of Wax though.



peace...


----------



## elvis (Jul 16, 2009)

Amanda said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > American Prayer...
> ...



vinyl is the only way to listen.


----------



## mal (Jul 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



When at Home and one has the Time...



peace...


----------



## mal (Jul 17, 2009)

Amanda said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > American Prayer...
> ...



Actually, I am Glad you Asked this...

Some People might not have Known that I was Speaking to Entire Ablums... Yes, Ablums, and not just and Ablum... Yes, Ablum, that has a Song or (2) on it that one Likes.

In the Case of Darkside of the Moon, it is (1) Song from being a Perfect Ablum... Yes Ablum.

Money isn't a Bad Song, it's just Bad for that Ablum... Yes, Ablum.

Anyway, I will get back to you on "Ablum"... 



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Dude said:


>



My son and I were in the car and HE, OF HIS OWN VOLITION, WITHOUT ANY COERCION ON MY PART cranked up "Stick it Out" on the Ipod and we were in hysterics the entire car ride!

"I've got a better idea!  Fuck me, you ugly son of a bitch..."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Best Guitar Album.  

I don't even take people opinions on guitar players seriously unless they own this.


----------



## mal (Jul 17, 2009)

Floodland... Solid.

And it's Old enough to Drynk this Year... 



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

U2 Joshua Tree


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

Arrrrgh!  It's gigantic!  How do I shrink it?


----------



## mal (Jul 19, 2009)

Show it a Picture of HILLARY! Naked?...



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 28, 2009)

_Got it Bad, Ya'all!..._ This one's goin' out to the Ames Street Posse...

King Tee's Triflin'... A Classic.



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Aug 28, 2009)

Mal, let's be honest. 

The best Ablum, yes ablum, of all is coming out this December. 

GT - "Genius Tracks"

Anyone want a sample track, I will release one and one only. PM me your email address. (smiley peace). lol


----------



## mal (Aug 28, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Mal, let's be honest.
> 
> The best Ablum, yes ablum, of all is coming out this December.
> 
> ...



Yes... And you have mine... I will be the... Judge. 



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent, Mr. Content. First name Mal.


----------



## Fatality (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## mal (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, GT...

Nice, Fatality...



peace...


----------



## Amanda (Aug 29, 2009)

So... are we ever going to find out why you think it's so important to misspell "album" that you do it twice every time you use the word?


----------



## random3434 (Aug 29, 2009)

Amanda said:


> So... are we ever going to find out why you think it's so important to misspell "album" that you do it twice every time you use the word?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ablum_by_Duplex!


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 29, 2009)

_Collective Soul's_ first album is a Yes, Album.  Not one song on there that isn't great.


----------



## The T (Aug 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Led Zeppelin II, the white album, Thriller


 



http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p108/Abbthom1/200px-LedZeppelinTheSongRemainsTheS.jpg


----------



## The T (Aug 29, 2009)

Dude said:


>


 
Awesome! To that I will add this:


----------



## The T (Aug 29, 2009)

Brain Salad Surgery


----------



## The T (Aug 29, 2009)

Alan Parsons Project:
Tales Of Mystery And Imagination


----------



## Fatality (Aug 29, 2009)

The T said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Led Zeppelin II, the white album, Thriller
> ...



have you checked out the update to the song remains the same? cool shit on there


----------



## mal (Aug 29, 2009)

Zeppelin Reminds of the Best part of the 70's...

And that Disco Universally Sucks.



peace...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 29, 2009)

Rush: Moving Pictures







Depeche Mode: Violator


----------



## mal (Aug 29, 2009)

peace...


----------



## necritan (Aug 29, 2009)

Best Metal Album Ever......fuck it...best album ever.

SLAYER-Reign in Blood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP1IyCfKhhQ]YouTube - Slayer - Postmortem - Raining Blood[/ame]


----------



## necritan (Aug 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Txvt6tTKo]YouTube - Pantera 5 Minutes Alone[/ame]


----------



## mal (Aug 30, 2009)

necritan said:


> YouTube - Pantera 5 Minutes Alone



Pantera RULES!... 

And for the Record, I have seen Slayer more than any other Band...



peace...


----------



## Amanda (Aug 30, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > So... are we ever going to find out why you think it's so important to misspell "album" that you do it twice every time you use the word?
> ...



I believe that he just spelled it wrong. Then spelled it wrong again. And again, and again, and again. And at this point has to feign there is a reason for this or admit he spelled it wrong over and over which, let's face it, is unlikely to happen.


----------



## mal (Aug 30, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Been Spelling it that way for YEARS...

Not here, Obviously...

tha malcontent ablum - Google Search

What's Curious, is your Concern about it.



peace...


----------



## Amanda (Aug 30, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



You mean you've been MISspelling it for years. 

My concern is that you SAID you'd explain why you MISspelled it and you didn't. If you didn't intend to explain you shouldn't have said you would.

But whatever, I pretty much already knew the answer so now I'm unsubbing this thread, it's boring and I liked you all better before I knew what kind of music you listened to.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 30, 2009)

Rock:

The Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium





Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon





Rap:

Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)





GZA - Liquid Swords


----------



## mal (Aug 30, 2009)

Amanda said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



OK then... Because I hadn't Told you, didn't mean I was going to... 



peace...


----------



## mal (Aug 30, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Rock:
> 
> The Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium
> 
> ...



Solid... I just Listened to that Mars Volta on my 160GB Ipod on Fryday... We have about 250 of our 600 some CD's on it... Time Consuming Process, that is.



peace...


----------



## The T (Aug 31, 2009)

Fatality said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


 
Yes I own the Remastered Film On DVD. My Favorite one on there is "*No Quarter*". The entire album rocks!


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## sitarro (Aug 31, 2009)

The T said:


> Alan Parsons Project:
> Tales Of Mystery And Imagination



Great one from a musical genius, another one I always loved.......... Turn Of A Friendly Card

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3glsF5wJS6Q&feature=related]YouTube - May Be a Price To Pay - Alan Parsons Project[/ame]

I met him at a music store before he played in Houston with Yes, very big guy, very humble....... at 18 he worked as an assistant audio engineer with the Beatles at Abbey Road Studios, pretty good for the resume. Went on to work with Pink Floyd on Dark Side Of The Moon, The Hollies, Ambrosia and Al Stewart besides all of his outstanding albums.


----------



## trams (Aug 31, 2009)

Leftoverature and Point of Know Return....Kansas


----------



## The T (Aug 31, 2009)

*A Trick Of The Tail*






Followed By "And Then There Were Three"





And the Above Launched Genesis (Post Peter Gabriel), into the psyche of American Listeners with "Follow You, Follow ME"...

As I post Genesis Albums here, I would be remiss if I forget the ultimate Endeavour by the band *WITH* Peter, and that would be the Saga of "THE LAMB" (Lies Down On Broadway)...an everlasting Genesis CLASSIC!






With these CORE albums by Genesis? The Rest is music History for the band here at least in the U.S.A. in my mind.

Enjoy folks...

~The T


----------



## The T (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. H. said:


>


 

GREAT CHOICE! Love *YES* And May I add this Album?

*FRAGILE*






Good Music...Complex...The way I like it...Layered.

I am a Huge Fan of Keyboardists as Rick Wakeman, which I could do a thread on...

But This is classic stuff. Forget the Experiments of "ASIA" (Which was Good), and another Experiment of "ABWH" Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, And HOWE... Which was another elightening resurgence for those in the band. (And Great Music as well in it's right). I own alot of this stuff.

And it would interest you to know? YES is on Tour Again...I'd give any amount to see them again...before they are gone, and relegated to just our ears, and the Digital Archives.

*YesWorld: The YES Online Service* Enjoy This Link...

Regards Fellow Afficianto,

~the T


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## mal (Aug 31, 2009)

Fatality said:


>



Like yesterday... That Band, along with Floyd, Defined my Youth...

As far as Music goes...

My Young Youth...

The Douchebags who are Running KISS right now can KISS my Ass!... 

Yeah, I'm talkin' about Paul and Gene.



peace...


----------



## The T (Aug 31, 2009)

sitarro said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Parsons Project:
> ...


 
You bring up some really wonderful additions. ALL of alot of merit in my mind. Alan Parsons is another complex band that I have thouroughly enjoyed.

Nice that you bring up "_AMBROSIA_"? More Pointedly? "*LIFE BEYOND L.A."*

I am very FOND of that song, it reminds me of my late years in High School, and that of the Beginnings of my Military career in the U.S. Air Force.

What attracted me to it was the Synthesizer work wich you may hear *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjO4vA_MxoU"]HERE[/ame]*

Along with the Song *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0WYiLrkcwo&feature=related"]"Art BEWARE/APOTHECARY"[/ame]* (LINK) Which was another favorite of mine from the Album...

I own the Vinyl...and have yet to introduce it into the digital format...I have a USB Turntable, and am heatedly converting alot of it to digital means...I hadn't yet done "Ambrosia", and so went to "YOUTUBE" for the samples. Hope you don't mind. I wanted readers to hear the tunes.

In any case? It was good stuff for a young lad as myself at the time in the latter 1970's...

Here is the Album ART:






Al Stewart? "Year Of The Cat"...Pink Floyd? All good stuff for the ERA...

You made a great contribution in my mind, and I apologize for the ASole Focus on "Ambrosia", but it struck a chord with me, tha I had to share.

Good form sir...

Regards,

~The T


----------



## mal (Aug 31, 2009)

I Collected Iron Maiden Ablums... Yes, Ablums, just for the Cover Art.



peace...


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## necritan (Aug 31, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> I Collected Iron Maiden Ablums... Yes, Ablums, just for the Cover Art.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Yeah...I still have Killers , Powerslave , Somewhere in Time , Piece of Mind , Seventh son of a Seventh Son and a few others on vinyl.


----------



## The T (Aug 31, 2009)

Fatality said:


>


 

Like Frampton or NOT...The Album was an ICON for the time...


----------



## sitarro (Aug 31, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> I Collected Iron Maiden Ablums... Yes, Ablums, just for the Cover Art.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Roger Dean was the artist who designed and produced the cover art for YES, Asia, GreenSlade and others. Here is a link to his sight you might enjoy. I was working on a tug boat in the Gulf many years ago and met a crusty old diver that was missing an ear, said a barracuda bit it off. I had a book of Dean's work and he said he saw the cover art from Yessongs under deep water in the North Atlantic.

Roger Dean: Welcome


----------



## The T (Aug 31, 2009)

trams said:


> Leftoverature and Point of Know Return....Kansas


 

And that would be THIS ALBUM...A Classic Work by _KANSAS._






I'll Let you in on a little known Secret? (At least a secret in my iminent personal history)...

While being stationed in the US Air Force in the AZORES, I was treated to a USO Road Show that featured KANSAS, and among their repitoire, they intorduced a new album...And the Title track, which in itself was very forceful. I speak of the song "POWER".

I took it with me and introduced it to my fellow Airmen in my new Squardron at Charleston AFB, South Carolina, Home of the 437th MAW at the time. Which was my LAST Duty Station after 10 Years in the USAF...

I was attached to a small outcropping of that Squadron known as "Special Forces"...which I cannot tell you what we did, but sufficed to say? We were ready...to carry out our mission to fly in support of those that I know you've seen Hollywood portray (Via Chuck Norris)...

It spoke to us, and then our CINC who was Ronald Reagan, and his efforts to rebuild the military, after being diminished by prior Scenarios/Administrations. (And I will be happy to tell YOU that I was PROUD to serve under Renaldus Reagan)...and WE dedicated it to HIM...

Enough said...

This was our "Official/UnOfficial THEME" A song by Kansas entitled *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsdmcUTXsJQ"]"POWER"[/ame]*

What you hear is the LIVE Version of it...I have it on Vinyl, and haven't archived it as of yet...(I have a Library of several hundred Vinyls I am archiving)...

The Album ART:






Kansas is an excellent addition to this thread, and thanks for allowing me to embellish your post a bit. With Songs like "Carry On Wayward Son", It's a GREAT choice.

Regards,

~The T

______________________

Edited To ADD:

OK, something that I rarely do...I went and Retreived the Album, and captured the Audio from the ALBUM VERSION of this song...(And YES, you will hear a HUGE Skip in the vinyl in the first part of the song)...

KANSAS...And "*POWER*" <CLICK TO LISTEN


----------



## Fatality (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

sitarro said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > I Collected Iron Maiden Ablums... Yes, Ablums, just for the Cover Art.
> ...



Nice... That's a Flashback... Reminds me of getting ready for School and waiting for Asia's Video, or something off of 1984...

Good Times, Youth was.



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

^Best Hip-Hip Album... Yes, Ablum of the 90's...

It's 13 years old... Doesn't seem Real.



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

Fatality said:


>



Now we are Talking Boulder Resevoir Music...

I Fucking Hate Boulder, but Damn it we had some Good Times up there in the 80's...

It's a College Town anyway... 

Pogo's for Penny Pitchers and Alternative Night...

All the Gother's and Emo's before Emo's were...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

^So much Better Live...

And I can still Connect to the Live Feeling when I Listen to it.



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

http://static.rateyourmusic.com/album_images/1d8a2cf145c3aa41a29bd1b1e80b588a/3821.jpg

Took the Wife to see them @ the Mercury Cafe here in D-Town back in the Day...

There was Poetry Reading going on below the Show on the Main Level...

Talk about Ingorant Bookings...

Some Poetry Readers almost got "Moshed" at the End of that Show...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

The Wife and I's Favorite New Ablum... Yes, Ablum... And not that New, I Know.

We were going to go to Red Rocks to see them last year for this Show, but we (she) were to Close to having our 2nd Child...

If you don't Know, Red Rocks is a Hike.

We went to the Down from the Mountain Tour there a Couple of Years ago and it was Most Spiritual Non-Religious thing I have ever been too of that Size.



peace...


----------



## editec (Sep 1, 2009)

Favorite Jazz album?

Floresta Canto featuring Phil Woods and the Chris Gunning Orchestra.

Space Music?

Dark Side of the Moon.

FWIW, I own no albums, no stereo, either.

Currently I'm listening to Pandora Radio online to expand my musical tastes.

Cool site which gives you the opportunity to hear music you'll probably like that you've never heard before


----------



## Fatality (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

^Not just In the Air Tonight... Which didn't find it's Fame until a few Years Later via Miami Vice...

The Best Show EVER put on Television.



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 1, 2009)

Wore the grooves out on my original


----------



## mal (Sep 1, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wore the grooves out on my original



Amen...

Moby Dick on the Dashboard of One Bacadeus' Monza...

Someone should've Died in that Car...

Or Lost their Ability to Drive.



peace...


----------



## Fatality (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## veritas (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually have all of those albums.......pictured, in vinyl and thousands more.


Seminal Masterpieces:

AC/DC-Back in Black
Genesis-Seconds Out 
Gentle Giant Live
Yes-Tales From Topographic Oceans
U2-Joshua Tree
Crowded House
Supertramp-Even in The Quietest Moments
ELO-Out of the Blue
Elton John-11-17-70
John Hiatt-Bring the Family

That's 10, every song a gem. I got 100's more.


----------



## mal (Sep 2, 2009)

Fatality said:


>



On Wax... Twice.

Remember trying to play it Backwards at a Sleepover in JH...



peace...


----------



## mal (Sep 2, 2009)

veritas said:


> I actually have all of those albums.......pictured, in vinyl and thousands more.
> 
> 
> Seminal Masterpieces:
> ...



Excellent List... I can Easily do 10 with Floyd... Alone.

Speaking of, why is Floyd Absent from that List?... 



peace...


----------



## veritas (Sep 2, 2009)

I have all the Pink Floyd *ablums*. I have DSOTM on MFSL. I 'm not sure how many copies we have of that.

I like all of their albums, but they are kind of narco-inducing to me now. I like a good gallop and they are like valiums.  I'd have to say I like "A Nice Pair" if I had to pick one.


----------



## mal (Sep 2, 2009)

veritas said:


> I have all the Pink Floyd *ablums*. I have DSOTM on MFSL. I 'm not sure how many copies we have of that.
> 
> I like all of their albums, but they are kind of narco-inducing to me now. I like a good gallop and they are like valiums.  I'd have to say I like "A Nice Pair" if I had to pick one.



Good Lookin' out... I'm a Floydian...



peace...


----------



## veritas (Sep 2, 2009)

My husband is a musician and he constantly scours for albums. Our collection is huge. He also collects vintage drums, guitars, amplifiers and hi-fi. He likes to DJ for me and our friends.


----------



## mal (Sep 2, 2009)

veritas said:


> My husband is a musician and he constantly scours for albums. Our collection is huge. He also collects vintage drums, guitars, amplifiers and hi-fi. He likes to DJ for me and our friends.



That doesn't Suck...



peace...


----------



## veritas (Sep 2, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > My husband is a musician and he constantly scours for albums. Our collection is huge. He also collects vintage drums, guitars, amplifiers and hi-fi. He likes to DJ for me and our friends.
> ...




Nope, it's pretty damn cool actually. And we have cool kids who are up on their music all the way back to the 50's.........hehehehhe. The youngest surprised me last week when she heard something on the TV and said: "That's Rick James." I was like........."You're only 11, how do you know this?"


----------



## mal (Sep 2, 2009)

veritas said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



You should've said, "No, that's Rick James, BITCH!"...



peace...


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2xRYw3DmRY&feature=related"]YouTube - Blind Faith - Had To Cry Today 1969[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoZIWbUss6Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Blind Faith - Blind Faith - 05 - Sea of Joy[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZuUSefPMU"]YouTube - Blind Faith - Blind Faith - 04 - Presence of The Lord[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq5oJaqDf7U"]YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - Acoustic and Electric[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2009)

Jethro Tull - Benefit
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfVgIW9dW9E&feature=related"]YouTube - Jethro Tull - With You There To Help Me[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi4V04Qs8Go&feature=related"]YouTube - Jethro Tull- Nothing To Say[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gonhi1GMszk&feature=related"]YouTube - Jethro Tull - For Michael Collins, Jeffery and me[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNCEIGgyIS4&feature=related"]YouTube - Jethro Tull- To Cry You A Song[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvrdgOhxE24&feature=related"]YouTube - Jethro Tull - Teacher[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 2, 2009)

Cat Stevens - Mona Bone Jakon
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PabOXL7ZDSE"]YouTube - Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens (1970)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IHI7NheZtA"]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Katmandu[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p38vI42QFO4&feature=related"]YouTube - I Think i see the light[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_81RWgjoGM&feature=related"]YouTube - Mona Bone Jakon - Cat Stevens[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2009)

Willie Nelson - Red Headed Stranger.


----------



## Fatality (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## mal (Nov 6, 2009)

Fatality said:


>



Nice... I may Call that one up on my IPod.



peace...


----------



## froggy (Nov 6, 2009)

cheap thrills janis joplin by robert crump


----------



## Fatality (Nov 6, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Nice... I may Call that one up on my IPod.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



great collection of songs on that album


----------



## eddieck (Jan 4, 2011)

Donde estan los ladrones - Shakira


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olLrLsPsSZk]Nirvana - Nevermind [Full Album] [Full HD 1080p] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf0OW9TIBoA]Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction (Full Album) *HD* - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYWxXjB4Das]Lynyrd Skynyrd - All Time Greatest Hits (FULL ALBUM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> Cat Stevens - Mona Bone Jakon
> YouTube - Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens (1970)
> YouTube - Cat Stevens - Katmandu
> YouTube - I Think i see the light
> YouTube - Mona Bone Jakon - Cat Stevens



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHHhzV5SttU]Mad TV - Yusuf Islam (Cat stephens) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 11, 2013)

one of the greatest evah...

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B5MTvvT_10]Stop Making Sense - Talking Heads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 11, 2013)

my favorite Pink Floyd album...

Obscured By Clouds...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X73Vk3baEWE]Pink Floyd - Obscured By Clouds (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 11, 2013)

Rolling Stones... High Tide And Green Grass...

still great after all these years...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7cHPy04s8&list=PLF1DD955BA0A1890E]Satisfaction-Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 11, 2013)

Janis... with Big Brother And The Holding Company...

Cheap Thrills...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXf3zXLd9gA]Janis Joplin & Big Brother and the Holding Company - Cheap Thrills (1968) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 11, 2013)

Led Zeppelin...

first album...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmYnj7SdB6o]LED ZEPPELIN I (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

Joni Mitchell...Court and Spark

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwiBsNzO2HU]Joni Mitchell - Court and Spark (full album) - YouTube[/ame]

Carley Simon...No Secrets

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0rUcJNF7_0]Carly Simon - No Secrets (1972) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]

Carol King...Tapestry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m29UoTFmFg]Carole King - Tapestry (1971) Original Album Full - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Floyd...Dark Side of the Moon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi1sBwV1-tU]Pink Floyd The Dark Side Of The Moon "FULL ALBUM" BEST QUALITY - YouTube[/ame]

George Benson...Breezin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYYW6A3Q44U]George Benson - Breezin' (Full Album) (Vinyl) - YouTube[/ame]

Pure Praire League...Bustin' Out

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDh5wFwjBIs]"1972" "Falling In and Out of Love"/ "Amie" / "Angel", Pure Prairie League (Vinyl) - YouTube[/ame]

Loggins and Messina...Sittin' In

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr3B2V1RC8M]"Peace of Mind" Loggins and Messina - YouTube[/ame]

Led Zeppelin 1...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T95aFVpDOB0]Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin 1 (full album) HD 1080p video, 48khz .flac audio - YouTube[/ame]



I could go on and on here...but I guess that's a good start.


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

America...Homecoming

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4ZH4EFjUg]America - Ventura Highway 1972 Homecoming Friday Music 180g LP - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young...Harvest

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jeb_D08XA]Neil Young - Harvest (1972) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]

Yes...Close To The Edge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNkWac-Nm0A]Yes - Close To The Edge (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]

Bad Company...Bad Company

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWhOqEapl2I]BAD COMPANY -- Bad Company 1974 (Full Album Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]

Steely Dan...Can't Buy A Thrill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlxVGiKNkb0]Steely Dan Can't Buy A Thrill ( Full Album ) - YouTube[/ame]

Spirit...The Twelve Dreams Of Dr. Sardonicus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPzvHV1yTbk]Spirit-Twelve Dreams of Dr.Sardonicus-1970 [Full album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

Earth, Wind and Fire...Gratitude  The entire album is great, but unfortunately the entire album wasn't on you tube.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ1e6lmVluw]Earth Wind & Fire / Gratitude - YouTube[/ame]

Mountain...Climbing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0h4u7J7kwI]Mountain - Climbing! (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]

Emerson, Lake and Palmer...The Dove Album

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWf8GH8aP9Y]Emerson Lake & Palmer-Emerson Lake & Palmer [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]

Stevie Wonder...Talking Book

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44d-GxP2z2s]Stevie Wonder Talking Book ( Full Album ) - YouTube[/ame]


Again, I could go on and on here...but I suppose I'll give someone else a chance!


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLRf53cJiJM]Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die (1970) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFiP3T1zd1E]Blind Faith - Self Titled First and Last Album (1969) Plus Deluxe Edition Bonus Tracks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3QyMmGlF-Y]Rare Earth - Get Ready (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwgVt3U6yxI]Uriah Heep - Demons And Wizards (1972) Full Album Plus Bonus Tracks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWDxuhD0FI&list=PLF9898629D106FFA3]Fool's Overture - Voice of Supertramp Roger Hodgson w Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

Jimmy Hendrix...Band Of Gypsies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmy8_red9Vw]Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys - Power To Love (With Download) - YouTube[/ame]

The Rolling Stones...Sticky Fingers 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZTTkwghgs]The Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers (1971) Full Album - YouTube[/ame]

Fleetwood Mac...Rumours

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvVznAb9-Ss]Fleetwood Mac - Rumours (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]

Crosby's Stills Nash and Young...Deja Vue

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnjiGx-6pII]Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Déjà vu (1970) [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 14, 2013)

Alan Parson's Project...I Robot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDh8dlPnfTc]The Alan Parsons Project-I Robot [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 14, 2013)

Yknow what would be cool? If a person could right-click on these full-album videos and have the option to send the audio directly to your iTunes play list. But we all know there's no way in hell that could ever happen.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 14, 2013)

The Notorious Byrd Brothers. Great album that is under appreciated by the public in general.


----------



## konradv (Jun 14, 2013)

Love this one.  Gets bad to so-so reviews from the critics, however.  They say it's over-produced and not raw enough.  Do groups really need to do the same thing over and over again?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_7WEB_UUtw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_7WEB_UUtw[/ame]

The Doors- The Soft Parade


----------



## konradv (Jun 14, 2013)

Love her voice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C939XAoTnI4]10,000 Maniacs - In My Tribe (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]

10,000 Maniacs- In My Tribe


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_4SbcVpSlQ]Blue Oyster Cult - Tyranny And Mutation (1973) Full Album Plus 2001 Reissue Bonus Tracks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US6beltUrTk]Bloodrock-Bloodrock 2 (1970-Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWf8GH8aP9Y]Emerson Lake & Palmer-Emerson Lake & Palmer [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEmwax0gHpQ]ARGENT -- All Together Now (Full Album) 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyBF7Rs4MZg]Spyro Gyra Morning Dance ( Full Album ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Jun 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01GgtZN8L1A]Gary Wright - The Dream Weaver (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

